# 5 điều cần biết để có một chiếc giường ngủ hoàn hảo



## Ngo Viet An Khang (8/4/19)

Hầu hết mỗi người đều dành ra 1/3 cuộc đời cho giấc ngủ. Sau một ngày dài làm việc căng thẳng chỉ thì ắt hẵn ai ai cùng muốn được trở về nhà để được ngả mình nghỉ ngơi trên chiếc giường ngủ thân thương. Tuy nhiên để cảm thấy thoái mái nhất thì đòi hỏi chiếc giường nhà bạn phải đáp ứng được các yêu cầu tiện dụng, sở thích của gia chủ. Vậy thì làm sao để chọn được một chiếc giường phù hợp? Mời các bạn cùng tham khảo bài viết 5 Điều Cần Biết Để Có Một Chiếc Giường Ngủ Hoàn Hảo để có được giấc ngủ sâu và ngon giấc hơn nhé.





5 Điều Cần Biết Để Có Một Chiếc Giường Ngủ Hoàn Hảo | Thegioinem.com​
*CÁC YẾU TỐ GIÚP BẠN CÓ ĐƯỢC CHIẾC GIƯỜNG NGỦ ƯNG Ý NHẤT*

*1. Giường ngủ của bạn phải:*
– Có lợi cho sức khỏe, đảm bảo về mặt an toàn. Bởi giường ngủ gắn liền với bạn mỗi ngày, nó khoong chỉ là yếu tốt nội thất trang trí mà còn là dụng giúp nâng niu sức khỏe của bạn.
– Vừa đảm bảo tính tiện nghi, vừa nâng cao chất lượng cuộc sống của bạn.
– Giường ngủ được lựa chọn phù ddngurvoiws số lượng người nằm, cũng như đủ dộ rộng để bạn xoay người, quơ chân, quơ tay.
– Hỗ trợ cơ thể của bạn với đúng tư thế và điều chỉnh cột sống đúng cách
– Nó không những phải phù hợp với bạn mà còn phải phù hợp với cả người bạn đời của bạn.
– Không tạo ra tiếng kêu, âm thanh cót két khi chuyển động.
– Không bị lung lay do không cố định đúng cách.

*2. Giường ngủ của bạn nên:*
– Tạo cảm giác thoải mái
– Nâng đỡ đồng đều theo cơ thể, không khiến trọng tâm rơi chủ yếu một điểm trên người. Vì như vậy sẽ khiến bạn bị ê ẩm khi nằm lâu.
– Giảm thiểu làm ảnh hưởng đến người nằm cạnh, khi lay chuyển.
– Loại bỏ các điểm có thể gây áp lực lên cơ thể
– Giảm áp lực đè lên khu vực vai và hông.

*3. Giường ngủ của bạn phải giảm:*
– Khả năng lưu thông kém, bạn nên chọn những chiếc giường có khoảng trống dưới gầm để không khí được lưu thông tối đa, hạn chế hầm nóng, ẩm móc phòng nhé.
– Làm cho hông của bạn bị đau do áp lực
– Gây khả năng đau lưng
– Làm cổ và gáy của bạn đau nhức
– Khiến cho hơi thở bị gián đoạn
– Chứng bồn chồn, mất ngủ

*4.  Những điểm lưu ý khi lựa chọn giường*
– Thiết lập ngân sách: đó là điều quan trọng đầu tiên nên làm. Bạn nên biết bạn có thể chi tiêu bao nhiêu cho chiếc giường đó. Không hẵn lúc nào chiếc giường đắt tiền nhất mới mang lại cảm giá thoải mái nhất mà bạn nên chọn chiếc giường phù hợp nhất với mình nhé.
– Hiểu rõ nhu cầu của bạn: Bạn cần một chiếc giường rộng hẹp? Bạn cần một chiếc giường bằng chất liệu gỗ/ sắt hay da ra sao?…
– Tham khảo thông tin trên internet, trên sách, trên báo hoặc nghe lời khuyên từ bạn bè để có lựa chọn tốt nhất.

*5. Lời khuyên của Thegioinem.com trong việc lựa chọn giường ngủ:*
– Đừng mua một chiếc giường ngủ chỉ vì người ta nói nó tốt, mà chìa khóa nằm ở sự thoải mái. Điều quan trọng phải nhớ: mỗi người phù hợp với mỗi chiếc giường khác nhau tùy thuộc vào cân nặng và kích thước cơ thể.
– Không có một tiêu chuẩn cố định nào cho giường ngủ. Giường có thể lớn đối với người cao to, nhỏ với người nhỏ, có thể thấp với người già và cao với người trẻ. Bạn nên kiên quyết đừng mua giường theo giá của nó.
– Không có duy nhất một chiếc giường ngủ nào mà giải quyết được hết các vấn đề ở lưng với tất cả mọi người khác nhau. Phương pháp để giải quyết vấn đề này là bạn phải thử, mất thời gian để thử một cách cẩn thận, nghiên cứu chính xác, tìm kiếm sự thoải mái nhất với giá cả hợp lý nhất.
– Khi bạn ra các cửa hàng chọn mua giường ngủ, hãy nhanh chóng thu hẹp phạm vi lựa chọn của bạn. Phạm vi lựa chọn chỉ nên khoanh vùng trong 2-3 loại. Sau đó, dành nhiều thời gian hơn để nằm trên từng chiếc giường, mỗi chiếc khoảng 5-10 phút, cảm nhận sự thoải mái và sau đó quyết định mua.
– Hãy lựa chọn giường ngủ có khả năng hỗ trợ bạn tốt nhất, chứ không đơn thuần là một chiếc giường chắc chắn. Thường thì một chiếc giường chắc chắn kết hợp với nệm phù hợp với bạn là lựa chọn tốt nhất.
– Một chiếc giường ngủ rộng sẽ có lợi cho lưng của cả 2 người khi ngủ, vì khi bạn di chuyển sẽ ít tác động đến người kia hơn.
– Một chiếc giường có thể điều chỉnh độ cao là rất hợp lý với những người có thói quen ngủ dốc người với đầu để cao
– Chọn cho chiếc giường của bạn đúng loại gối để nó phù hợp với cổ của bạn và sự liên kết giữa cổ và vai và các bộ phận khác trên cơ thể.
_ Quan trọng hơn hết để có giấc ngủ ngon nhất đó chính là việc lựa chọn một chiếc nệm hỗ trợ cho vùng lưng và các bộ phận trên cơ thể.

Thegioinem.com đơn vị có hơn 8 năm kinh nghiệm trong việc cung các sản phẩm Chăn-Drap-Gối-Nệm-Nội thất và các dịch vụ giải pháp phòng ngủ hàng đầu tại Việt Nam luôn sẵn sàng hỗ trợ tư vấn cho quý khách hàng có được giấc ngủ ngon nhất.

Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*


----------

